# tallebudgera, currumbin creeks ( most arvo's )



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

hey there,, if anyone is keen to fish arvo's after work ( round 3 qld time ) , more than welcome to join me ( i might just learn something :shock: :shock: ) 
usually just go paddeling and trolling lures , cheers mick


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

mate, if i can pull an early knock off occasionally, I would definatly come down for a paddle once in a while


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

sweet, just send us a PM and will give you number and place to launch
cheers mick


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

off up tally creek in bout 1/2 hour if anyone is around!
cheers mick


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

my mate went up there in the hols and caught a 43cm eustuary perch, could this be true???


----------

